# Minimoog Model D App now for MacOS too



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 8, 2022)

The app for ipad/-phone just got updated to be used in osx. Pretty 👍.
I got it when it was free, so another moog to play with


----------



## redlester (Sep 9, 2022)

I have the iOS version, but I can't download the desktop version free - it wants to charge me £21.99

How do I download it for free?


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 9, 2022)

redlester said:


> I have the iOS version, but I can't download the desktop version free - it wants to charge me £21.99
> 
> How do I download it for free?


I went through the process earlier. Although it appears that you need to pay, you don't. Click on the button. It will then ask to to confirm that you want to purchase. Click and proceed. Finally, a dialogue pops up to say that as you already own the iOS version, this update is free. Apple's system is clearly not designed for this sort of offer and you do have to hold your nerve when going through the prompts!


----------



## redlester (Sep 9, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I went through the process earlier. Although it appears that you need to pay, you don't. Click on the button. It will then ask to to confirm that you want to purchase. Click and proceed. Finally, a dialogue pops up to say that as you already own the iOS version, this update is free. Apple's system is clearly not designed for this sort of offer and you do have to hold your nerve when going through the prompts!


Thank you so much, this worked.

Good lord, that was hair-raising!


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 9, 2022)

No problem, glad it worked for you!


----------



## Sjamus (Sep 11, 2022)

I had the same problem. Updated the App on my iPad and it then showed up as beeing a free download.


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 22, 2022)

Just bought it today for macOS. Loving it so far.


----------

